# IEC 2014 - Timescales?



## doogieblue (May 28, 2013)

Obviously it's a while off, but I'm planning to try and come to Canada next year under IEC. Off hand, I don't think I'll have many problems. I have no criminal record, a good network of friends in Toronto and enough experience in IT to find a decent-paying job (failing that, I could get bar work via a friend). My girlfriend is also a Canadian citizen however I'd rather not involve her in the process since I want to get there on my own merit.

Now, with the IEC the only issue that could possibly impact me is time (and obviously the fact that it's totally random and I may not be accepted based on there being no spaces left, but hopefully that won't be an issue), but could someone explain, if I am accepted in January/February for example, is there a set timescale which I must use it before? Obviously I'd need time to save as well which I'm estimating at (if I live in moderate poverty haha) 3 months, so may not actually be able to travel until around June/July?

Also, if there's any other minor issues I should be aware of, feel free to point them out, I'd rather know as much as possible before the time to apply comes.

Thanks in advance,

DB


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

When you received your LOI in your respective country you will have 12mths after that before you HAVE TO LEAVE FOR CANADA. There is a leaving date on the paper work you will get back.

If you girlfriend is Canadian and lives there you can skip this and just apply for a temp residency...why not do that...


----------



## doogieblue (May 28, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> When you received your LOI in your respective country you will have 12mths after that before you HAVE TO LEAVE FOR CANADA. There is a leaving date on the paper work you will get back.
> 
> *If you girlfriend is Canadian and lives there you can skip this and just apply for a temp residency...why not do that...*


I wouldn't want her to think I'm just using her for her Canadian passport. Plus, we haven't been together all that long and that's alo to ask of her, I'd rather get there on my own merits for the timebeing I reckon.


----------

